# Employment entry visa processing time



## ariskar (Jul 7, 2019)

Hello, does anyone have a clue how long does the UAE employment entry visa to be ready?

I have done the occupational health checks for a public company (ADNOC) and sent them all attested paperwork. They have applied for my employment entry visa (I am now out of the UAE).

They applied for the employment entry visa 2 weeks (10 working days) ago.

I am just wondering how long does it generally take for the initial visa to be issued? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Please dont spam the forum with copies of the same question - you are either in AD or Dubai - not both.


----------

